# Info on Tissot watch



## 48083 (May 14, 2016)

Hi Folks

I have just bought this rather wonderful timepiece for £200 off eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272206853238?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Could anybody tell me how old this is, what the exact model and whether i paid over the odds for it? It's a beautiful timepiece but can't seem to find one similar anywhere. Maybe it's been slightly 'tinkered' with?!

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi mike

welcome to the forum it would be great to hear a little bit about your self hobbies etc , there is a introduction thread to do this

I am sure some members on the forum will only be to happy to help

cheers andy (iceblue)


----------



## bf76 (May 11, 2016)

Well, a vintage PR 516 Tissot is a nice piece to have if you're a collector. I've had a Seastar visodate myself and it was a nice watch, a good example of what Tissot could do in the 60s and 70s.

As for the price, I don't know, it depends on its condition. If it's running well, then you did ok, I guess. But if it needs some assistance, then be prepared to spend another 200 pounds on it.


----------



## bobbee (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi, nice watch. Going by the serial number in the link you gave, it dates to 1965.

If you are happy with your watch, it was the right price! 

Bob.


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum ,nice watch you have collected Tissot automatic with stainless steel strap but according to me you have paid little more on this watch.But if you are happy with this watch then ok.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

That is a fine looking Tissot , welcome to the forum .


----------



## Mahdil Khatib (Sep 27, 2016)

For a vintage watch like this I am ready to pay even 100 more pounds but the important things to look at if the watch is working fine and what is the condition. Reason for paying more is that collecting watches is my passion and If there is any chance of having something which is not easily available then you must go for it.


----------

